# Trained to come pigeons



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I am amazed by this guy on youtube. he has various pigeons and idk if he hand rasied them or what, but when he whistles they come and land on him. So he goes all over the place flying his birds free. I love the idea and all!!!! I asked him how he does it but no reply yet. Anyone have any ideas- i will post the videos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQI6HcJA5IY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqmHBuix5-Q&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDfxTb-SP0A&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OheOXZKmMXs&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGvxfUwyIxg&feature=channel

HOW DO YOU DO THIS??????


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll bet that it's Petrollers from our forum, please see attached link.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fl...joyable-hobby-37541.html?highlight=petrollers


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

He's good at what he does! I wonder how he trains them.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

I've talked with petrollers a bit on this subject. if you look in "General Discussion" you will find a thread on it. Also, theres another thread somewhere (Ill look for it) that has further discussion on the subject.

I've been training a couple of mine to do this and so far Im making definite progress. It involves a lot of patience for sure! If you pm me I can give you a run down of what Ive been doing. Currently my birds will fly from the loft to my arm with a "call." Theyre still young and dont free fly much, maybe one or two laps then they sit on the roof the rest of the day. Again, it all takes much patience and time spent with your birds.

Heres the link to the other post. It is in "pet pigeons":

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/fly-pigeon-like-a-hawk-from-arm-video-37477.html


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

I started off with young weaned squeakers. Once the birds are eating on their own I start with hand feeding. Petrollers mentioned that he figured out how to do this from falconry training. So thats where I went to learn. I made a creance for my bird so that he was forced, at first, to stay on my arm. I'd put him on my arm and allow him to eat from my hand. But, I did this everytime he eats so that he learns my hand is the source of food. And like most people I use a call of sorts to signify food. After a couple of weeks the bird will be to the point where the leash is no longer needed and will freely sit on your hand to eat. Once that is established I then start making the bird jump to my hand for food and gradually everyday increasing the distance. This helps tame the bird, but you want, as petrollers said, a strong bond between you and your bird so I try to spend as much "hand time" with my birds as possible -actually as I write this my trainee Pheonix is napping on my shoulder. I find that at night with the curtains closed is great for taming just b/c the birds are much calmer then. Also, I never trap trained this bird so he is trained to fly to my arm to get back into the loft. I like this in part because it adds another "reward" for landing on my arm. Birds always need positive reinforcement to train.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post this Brew. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

no problem; good luck!


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

I have never tried intentionally to get my babies to fly onto me as they are all going to be racers, but I am soft with them and when cleaning the nest area's I would always pick the babies up (once old enough) and either hold them to me or as they grew they would climb on me (some would fly off back into their box as soon as I had finished cleaning, others would quite happily sit/be held unitl I put them back, now 3 of the youngest ones (about 50 days old) as soon as they hear my voice will either fly or come running (the funniest been Amigo, who the first day after been put into the young bird cree came running wings half out to my feet, that was a vision to behold and one I will never forget) and then stand at my feet waiting to be picked up, will land on various parts of me or will hover in mid air infront of me til I reach out and they can jump on my arm and scramble up to my shoulder or head. I have had some of the slightly older one's do this but they have now grown out of it and as they are going to race next year I have not forced them, once they want to be big grown up pidgie's I let them, although it is lovely to be greeted in such a way!


----------

